#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Radio ac

## Wesleyrosa

Tem possibilidade de colocar um unico radio ac rocket em 2 setoriais algcom ?

Enviado via LG-K430 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## JonasMT

> Tem possibilidade de colocar um unico radio ac rocket em 2 setoriais algcom ?
> 
> Enviado via LG-K430 usando UnderLinux App


Tem sim vai ficar mais caro que compra 2 setorial

----------

